

Why people shouldn't attend Lisp conferences (Kenny Tilton) - smanek
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1331906677993764413&hl=en

======
anonym
Jesus Christ, I just watched a video of Ken Tilton ranting on a beach (!?) and
agreed with almost everything he said. That can't be a good sign at all.

(Hey smanek, this is eli)

